# Greetings & Looking for Contest Prep coach



## Smudge_

Hi,

I won't bore you with my life story, the basics;


19 Years old

Living in West Yorkshire

Wanting to compete in 2012

A few pictures added for a look at my general development





























I'm not a time waster, if you know of any Contest Prep/Knowledgeable bodybuilders situated in the North that are willing to help out a keen youngster I'd be more that grateful if you'd pass me their details.

Cheers.


----------



## Smudge_

Nothing... nothing at all?


----------



## OJay

Have a look on my site mate see what you think www.bodycatchers.com

And welcome to ukm


----------



## JM

I think WeeMan on here does that


----------



## shrugss

got a mate at flex in leeds who used to compete few years ago


----------



## jundy

Welcome, looking good buddy hope you find the right coach


----------



## flinty90

theres a few on another site mate CON and Dutchscott , if weeman does it then he is on here a bit , so there are a few about !!!!

Isnt Pscarb still doing it next year aswell rather than competing himself ???


----------



## DutchTony

Welcome mate


----------



## Smudge_

Thanks for the responses, any more? :thumbup1:


----------



## Smudge_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IziJAQGMTq0&list=LLupAVPzC-y1pOELb-BBgHLw&index=1&feature=plpp_video'>



&list=LLupAVPzC-y1pOELb-BBgHLw&index=1&feature=plpp_video

Going to bump this as I've had no success thus-far.

Here's a squatting video, WHY NOT?!


----------

